# I've never seen Forest Gump - what popular movie classic have you never seen?



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2018)

As in the title  I remember Marcus Brigstocke used to have a radio/tv show called 'I've never seen Star Wars'. I have, but I'm sure there are lots of films that have passed me by for decades!


----------



## C&E Guy (Aug 23, 2018)

Trainspotting

The Full Monty

Lawrence of Arabia

Any of the "new" Star Wars ones (I saw the original 3 only - but not even at the cinema)


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2018)

Northerner said:


> As in the title  I remember Marcus Brigstocke used to have a radio/tv show called 'I've never seen Star Wars'. I have, but I'm sure there are lots of films that have passed me by for decades!


You really NEED to. its brilliant, shrimp boat captain & a ping pong champ, running across USA


----------



## Lisa66 (Aug 23, 2018)

I haven't seen any of the Star Wars films....have I missed much?


----------



## HOBIE (Aug 23, 2018)

Forest Gump starts on a bench at the bus stop & tells a storey. Really really good


----------



## eggyg (Aug 23, 2018)

Star Wars
Star Trek
Lord of the Rings trilogy 
Most of the Harry Potter films.


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 23, 2018)

The Sound of Music. Never seen it, never will. 
Out of Africa- can’t stand Meryl Streep _acting_
Philadelphia - Tom Hanks ditto
Forest Gump- ditto again


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Trainspotting


Never seen that, or 

Notting Hill
Love, Actually
Any of the Batman films after the Michael Keaton one.


----------



## Robin (Aug 23, 2018)

Ive never seen The Great Escape or It's a Wonderful Life, despite the fact that they seem to be on every Christmas. (get back in the kitchen, woman, and cook that Turkey!)


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 23, 2018)

I've never seen any of the Godfather films. I watched Trainspotting on the recommendation of a close friend and thought that it was utter cack. I've never seen Wonderful Life. I think that the Sound of Music is bloody awful. I second previous comments about Forrest Gump, wonderful film, laughter and tears and a brilliant story. "I fit in in the army like a pea in a pod. All you have to do is make your bed real neat and answer every question with yes drill sergeant." There is also really clever use of video effects to insert Forrest into famous bits of American History, the John Lennon interview is exceptionally good.  

On the subject of the Marcus Brigstock show. The format was to get celebs to try out things for the first time and then describe the experience. Esther Ransome was charged with listening to the Dark Side of the Moon and commenting on it. She commented that Pink Floyd really needed to lighten up and described the Great Gig in the Sky as 'Woman with her toe caught in a mouse trap'.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2018)

Chris Hobson said:


> described the Great Gig in the Sky as 'Woman with her toe caught in a mouse trap


Sacrilege!  It's amazing!


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 23, 2018)

Well yes, but you have to admit that she is not far wrong. I love the Dark Side of the Moon, I've just watched a documentary about it on Sky Arts. I also have a book about how it was made which is quite interesting. When it comes to picking my favourite prog album it is a tie between Dark Side of the Moon and Trilogy by Emerson Lake and Palmer.


----------



## Flower (Aug 23, 2018)

I've not seen Gone with the wind
Dirty Dancing - something about a baby, a corner and a watermelon
Pulp Fiction


----------



## Chris Hobson (Aug 23, 2018)

Pulp Fiction is very good, very original, but you need a rather dark sense of humour to appreciate it. "My wife's a vegetarian, which pretty much makes me a vegetarian too, you know what I'm sayin'?"


----------



## Matt Cycle (Aug 23, 2018)

I've not seen Forest Gump either but I have seen Forrest Gump.


----------



## bamba (Aug 23, 2018)

I can't talk about Fight Club as I haven't seen it.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2018)

Matt Cycle said:


> I've not seen Forest Gump either but I have seen Forrest Gump.


That's why I can't find it on amazon!


----------



## mikeyB (Aug 25, 2018)

Yes, Amazon’s search engine is strict, as is the Kindle. At least google is polite enough to say “did you mean_ Forrest _Gump”


----------



## SB2015 (Aug 26, 2018)

Like others I have never seen Star Wars, or any other sci Fi films.
We joined a film club and just turn up whatever they are showing.
A good way of being introduced to some films that have been very 
good that we might otherwise not have bothered with.

Onethat sticks in my mind is My Little Sister, a Japanese film.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 30, 2018)

I had to laugh at that Great Gig in the Sky comment. To me, the Beatles' take on Dizzy Miss Lizzy sounds like John has Peter Brown standing behind him, and every so often jabbing him in the buttocks with a fork!

I have never seen any of the Star Trek or Star Wars movies (except fragments thereof on TV). The only James Bond movie I saw from start to finish was Die Another Day, and then only because I was stuck in hospital and there was nothing else on.


----------



## robert@fm (Aug 30, 2018)

bamba said:


> I can't talk about Fight Club as I haven't seen it.


Even if you have, the first and second rules are that you must not talk about it!


----------



## bamba (Aug 30, 2018)

robert@fm said:


> Even if you have, the first and second rules are that you must not talk about it!


I said I couldn't talk about it !


----------



## Lanny (Aug 31, 2018)

I’ve never seen “It’s A Wonderful Life” either but, remember reading what I thought was an apposite critique: “it’s a depressing storyline about a man contemplating suicide at Christmas”!

I’ve also never seen any of the “Godfather” films & never intend to although the quotes are SO prevalent: made apathetic growing up on a diet of Hong Kong films that almost always feature the triads!

I almost missed seeing the excellent “Dances With Wolves” when I saw it by chance a good 15+ years later when it was on late at night on BBC 2. It wasn’t the depressing decline of the Native Americans film I expected & it caught & kept my attention throughout: quite uplifting! Thank goodness for insomia & late night films!


----------



## Amigo (Aug 31, 2018)

Sometimes you see enough trailers to feel you’ve seen the movie. Forrest Gump is a perfect example. I felt no need to delve any further into the chocolate box for this one!


----------



## Ditto (Sep 1, 2018)

Never seen Taxi Driver.


----------

